# Rumor at Westminster



## cliffson1

I saw Rumor win group at Westminster. I must say that though she has a " touch" of a doggy head, I thought she was an excellent example of the breed structurally. She is very moderate in comparison to the breed entries I saw at SJGSDCA breed show this year. She looks like she is capable of doing the demanding work, our breed should be able to do. She had a lively look in her eyes, her head was very nice and she was not so extreme that you noticed the gait over the dog. A nice looking dog!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I have never saw her in person. Good to hear from you cliffson1. I always look to see your posts.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Last year when I saw a video of her when she wasn't being judged I did not like what I saw. I saw a very weak backend. I will have to see if I can find video of the competition.


----------



## Jenny720

Many likes- cliffson1! I also liked the observation about her gait- Her gait was not all you saw - there were no smoke and mirrors. She looked happy - I was looking for a wag in her tail. We would of loved to see her in person.


----------



## dogfaeries

I have seen her in person. Up close, not just running around a ring. She's balanced, not too much rear, and has a delightful personality. She's out there having fun with Kent and it shows.


----------



## onyx'girl

Her handler is also one to admire, he is very humble and seems to really adore Rumor. She is a great representation to her lines.


----------



## dogfaeries

I love how Kent loves that dog, and makes it fun. She's having a blast out there too. It's just a game to her.


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> I have seen her in person. Up close, not just running around a ring. She's balanced, not too much rear, and has a delightful personality. She's out there having fun with Kent and it shows.


You lucky you met her if I was not sick would of been there!!!! My daughter is one of Rumor' s biggest fan! I have that song in my head now- lol! Stacking our dogs last night- trying to anyway lol!


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> You lucky you met her if I was not sick would of been there!!!! My daughter is one of Rumor' s biggest fan! I have that song in my head now- lol! Stacking our dogs last night- trying to anyway lol!




Well, I have this 6 month old puppy that is supposed to be at conformation class tonight. Oooops! Watching Westminster instead.


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky you met her if I was not sick would of been there!!!! My daughter is one of Rumor' s biggest fan! I have that song in my head now- lol! Stacking our dogs last night- trying to anyway lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have this 6 month old puppy that is supposed to be at conformation class tonight. Oooops! Watching Westminster instead.
Click to expand...

You can consider it homework - lol!


----------



## dogfaeries

Yes! I dremeled her nails during the working group. She's a stinker over her nails, so it wasn't much fun. She's forgiven me, and is parked on the couch next to me. Watching terrier group now. This BIS group is going to be pretty tough.


----------



## Jenny720

Sweet! At least you got nails done. BIS tons of nice dogs tension is rising!


----------



## dogfaeries

I want to go to bed. Is it BIS time yet? Grrr. As an aside, my Scarlet's grandmother Rose (CH Lauremi's Won't U B My Valentine) is 11 years old today. Happy and bouncy as ever. So very happy to have her granddaughter.


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> I want to go to bed. Is it BIS time yet? Grrr. As an aside, my Scarlet's grandmother Rose (CH Lauremi's Won't U B My Valentine) is 11 years old today. Happy and bouncy as ever. So very happy to have her granddaughter.


Happy Birthday Rose! It is so nice to have a part of them keeping the line going. Love the name!!!Yes everybody fell asleep time to wake them up- lol!


----------



## Springbrz

Congratulations Rumor!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

YA!!!!!!! 

I was bouncing clapping and screaming around my living room.


----------



## Jenny720

Yay!!!!' Congratulations Rumor and Kent! So happy for them!!!!it was like new year Eve's here minus the banging of lots and pans! I just could not get anyone up- lol yay!!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Hoping this win moves the ASL further from the specialty type



Lee


----------



## scarfish

i wonder how much you could get to lend the dog out for breeding now. that's a half decent title.


----------



## wolfstraum

Apparently she was bred but not caught last year.....


Lee


----------



## SuperG

This is great news with Rumor winning.....I originally kept my bitch intact for health reasons....but.....GSDs are going to become more popular than ever.....so...new plan.

I have a big backyard...lots of cages....at least 4 roaming male dogs in the neighborhood that kind of look like GSDs.....and I have my kennel name already picked out .....Rumor Mill....what do you think?

SuperNewBreederG


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Springbrz said:


> Congratulations Rumor!!!


Me too. It is great I hope someone tapes her doing her TV show rounds and the Wall Street stop. . I'm working but I hate to miss that.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Well Bravo and well done Rumor!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

SuperG said:


> This is great news with Rumor winning.....I originally kept my bitch intact for health reasons....but.....GSDs are going to become more popular than ever.....so...new plan.
> 
> I have a big backyard...lots of cages....at least 4 roaming male dogs in the neighborhood that kind of look like GSDs.....and I have my kennel name already picked out .....Rumor Mill....what do you think?
> 
> SuperNewBreederG


You're hilarious. How do I go about getting me a Rumor Mill puppy? lol!


----------



## Jenny720

Yeah super g is crazy-lol! not sure if winning a dog show will increase the demand for a particular breed but yes I do think her confirmation can be a good outline for asl specialty breeders.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

dogfaeries said:


> YA!!!!!!!
> 
> I was bouncing clapping and screaming around my living room.


 
Yep me too. I woke my husband and Charlie up, Very cool.


----------



## ksotto333

I thought about more people wanting one also. Sounds like Super-G has that covered. ?


----------



## Julian G

SuperG said:


> This is great news with Rumor winning.....I originally kept my bitch intact for health reasons....but.....GSDs are going to become more popular than ever.....so...new plan.
> 
> I have a big backyard...lots of cages....at least 4 roaming male dogs in the neighborhood that kind of look like GSDs.....and I have my kennel name already picked out .....Rumor Mill....what do you think?
> 
> SuperNewBreederG


If I can downvote this I SO would.


----------



## SuperG

Stevenzachsmom said:


> How do I go about getting me a Rumor Mill puppy? lol!


I'm thinking of going the mypillow.com route......media campaign blitz coupled with the 2 for 1 ...extra S&H of course......

Jenny720.....I know the "stats" suggest that breed popularity for the Westminster BIS doesn't show any significant impact...I was just being a a smart aleck...and yes...I hope her conformation is a bit more modeled by other specialty ASL breeders....

Overall....I thought it was nice to see a GSD win especially with a handler/owner combo......

Question for those that know all about pedigrees.....which I obviously do not....do you have to go back to the 1950's to find " imported " blood in Rumor's pedigree?...


SuperG


----------



## SuperG

Julian G said:


> If I can downvote this I SO would.


I'll drop the additional S&H fee just for you.....and throw in a self cleaning dog food bowl.....


SuperG


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

There are downsides to most everything but I think she is a fine dog who was handled and bred by the owner . That's pretty unusual and her angulation is moderate. I'm focused on that. Way to go Kent and family.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

SuperG said:


> *I'm thinking of going the mypillow.com route......media campaign blitz coupled with the 2 for 1 ...extra S&H of course......*
> 
> Jenny720.....I know the "stats" suggest that breed popularity for the Westminster BIS doesn't show any significant impact...I was just being a a smart aleck...and yes...I hope her conformation is a bit more modeled by other specialty ASL breeders....
> 
> Overall....I thought it was nice to see a GSD win especially with a handler/owner combo......
> 
> Question for those that know all about pedigrees.....which I obviously do not....do you have to go back to the 1950's to find " imported " blood in Rumor's pedigree?...
> 
> 
> SuperG


What are the odds of you teaming up with mypillow.com? It would be a dream come true, if I had a my pillow AND a Rumor Mill puppy. Or, perhaps the Rumor Mill puppy could be a pillow. Whatever works for you. Send me a PM. >


----------



## carmspack

wolfstraum said:


> Hoping this win moves the ASL further from the specialty type
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


one can hope -- but probably not .
there has always been a bit of disdain about those "all-breed" dogs.

Definitely better structure than the dogs represented in the SV Sieger show.


----------



## scarfish

SuperG said:


> I'm thinking of going the mypillow.com route......media campaign blitz coupled with the 2 for 1 ...extra S&H of course......


it's not buy 1 get 1 anymore. the BBB slammed them and gave an F rating for offering that "limited time offer" forever. now it's 30% off if you buy 2.

"The Better Business Bureau of Minnesota and North Dakota revoked the accreditation of Minnesota-based MyPillow based on consumer complaints, ongoing “buy one get one free deals,” and a false advertising lawsuit."

"many consumers also complained that MyPillow offered a buy one get one free deal for $89.97 on its website, but a single MyPillow was available for $49.99 online at other retailers."

Here's why the BBB revoked MyPillow's accreditation


----------



## dz0qp5

Congrats Rumor.. a beautiful dog.


----------



## Xeph

I was benched right next to Ru this year. Kent and Liz are sweet and humble people and I am beyond happy for them.

Before they left for the group at MSG, I hugged Liz and told them to go kick that Puli's butt.

Mission accomplished xD


----------



## Caroline5

carmspack said:


> wolfstraum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping this win moves the ASL further from the specialty type
> 
> 
> 
> Lee
> 
> 
> 
> one can hope -- but probably not .
> 
> 
> there has always been a bit of disdain about those "all-breed" dogs.
> 
> Definitely better structure than the dogs represented in the SV Sieger show.
Click to expand...

Sadly I doubt that will happen as it didn't happen when Manhattan took BIS at Westminster back in the 80s. 
We had the privilege of our Arro winning BIS UNDER Maxwell Riddle, who compared him to Manhattan saying he was of the same quality. 
You would think that after Manhattan won BIS that the specialty people would have woken up and started breeding less extreme, more balanced dogs like him, but that never happened. You would have thought also after such an amazing complement by such a prestigious judge that more people would have bred their bitches to Arro, but that never happened either.


----------



## Jenny720

One thing I do know nothing stays the same - so hoping!


----------



## Jenny720

Sharing some beautiful Rumor photos touring NYC that I and saw and really liked. Has to be exciting. Happy for the family. 

And https://www.google.com/amp/www.nyda...tate-building-article-1.2973836?client=safari


----------



## Jenny720




----------



## Xeph

Good girl, Ru Ru. Good girl.


----------



## Elsieb

*What is a 'doggy head?*



cliffson1 said:


> I saw Rumor win group at Westminster. I must say that though she has a " touch" of a doggy head, I thought she was an excellent example of the breed structurally. She is very moderate in comparison to the breed entries I saw at SJGSDCA breed show this year. She looks like she is capable of doing the demanding work, our breed should be able to do. She had a lively look in her eyes, her head was very nice and she was not so extreme that you noticed the gait over the dog. A nice looking dog!


Could someone explain 'doggy head'?


----------



## Xeph

They're saying she looks like a male.

I don't think she looks like a male at all. I think she looks like a feminine bitch with a strong head, vs the over refined heads we tend to see (especially in bitches) in AmLines


----------



## lhczth

She has a nice feminine head with a lovely expression. No, I wouldn't consider her doggy at all.


----------

